

The Digital Age Is Stamping Out Serendipity - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/02/business/02ping.html?em

======
ch101
I do see the argument, but I often come across things that I may never would
have before with such applications described in the article. The internet
appeals to my need to learn, and speak to those in interesting fields. I
suppose it just a different kind of serendipity. I may be looking at an
article or blog and discover something entirely new and unexpected within it
that I was not looking for in the first place. Quite serendipitous.

